# MySQL-Anbindung



## Phenix (19. Jan 2010)

Hi @ll!

Ich weiss, das Thema wurde schon öfters hier behandelt, habe es auch gelesen und überprüft. Trotzdem funktioniert es nicht. Ich habe eine MySQL Datenbank und möchte gerne eine Verbindung aufbauen. Habs folgendermaßen versucht:


```
public class ConnHandler {

    private String driver = "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver";
    private Connection conn;
    private String dburl="www.engbers.me/phpmyadmin";
    private String dbname="Pfadfinder";
    private String temp = "jdbc:mysql://"+dburl+"/"+dbname;
    private String usrname="***";
    private String password="***";


    public ConnHandler() {
        try {
            Class.forName(driver).newInstance();
            conn = DriverManager.getConnection(temp, usrname, password);
        } catch (Exception ex) {
            Logger.getLogger(ConnHandler.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }
    }
}
```

Liegt hier ein Fehler, oder solle ich erstmal gucken, welche Ports freigeschaltet sind? 
Welchen benutzt MySQL eigentlich standardmäßig?


----------



## Tobias (19. Jan 2010)

die dburl ist falsch, die zeigt bloß auf das Verwaltungstool PHPMyAdmin, nicht auf den Datenbankserver.


----------



## homer65 (19. Jan 2010)

MYSQL benutzt standardmäßig Port 3306.


----------



## Phenix (20. Jan 2010)

Ok, danke! Logisch, ich hab mich da in der URL vertan. Aber sonst sieht der code so korrekt aus oder? Habe bislang immer eine Oracle DB genutzt


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jan 2010)

Phenix hat gesagt.:


> Ok, danke! Logisch, ich hab mich da in der URL vertan. Aber sonst sieht der code so korrekt aus oder? Habe bislang immer eine Oracle DB genutzt



Jop sieht korrekt aus würde aber meine Einstellungen eventuell in eine Property Datei auslagern...


----------

